# الاقتراح ده سهل ومسلى ويارب يعجبكم وتعملوه ونشترك فيه كلنا



## lend (10 فبراير 2009)

سلام المسيح معاكم جميعاً  
احنا كل واحد يعرف اى فوازير يكتبها
 واللى يجاوب صح اول واحد نبعتله صورة 
وكل شوية كدة
يارب يعجبكم الاقتراح وتعملوه 
سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح معاكم


----------



## lend (10 فبراير 2009)

انا هبدأ واقول فزورة وهى :
اسم حيوان من اربع حروف لو قرأته بالمقلوب صار صفة
هستنى ايجابتكم
سلام المسيح معاكم جميعاً


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2009)

طيب ماهى الأسئلة والمسابقات دى موجودة فى قسم الألعاب والمسابقات

لو دخلت هتلاقى أو ممكن أنت تفتح موضوع وتنزل فيه فوازير كده ​


----------



## lend (10 فبراير 2009)

انا بنت يا مرمر
 بس انا كنت كاتباه فى الاقتراحات علشان نعمله قسم لوحده 
لكن انتى كلامك صح
 انى ممكن اكتبه فى الالعاب والمسابقات 
ميرسى ليكى جداً ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2009)

طيب ليه عاملة علامة الذكر مع انك بنت !!

صلحيها ​


----------



## lend (10 فبراير 2009)

انه علامة انا مش اعرفها طيب ممكن تقوليلى يا مرمر ايه هى وازاى اغيرها بليييز


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2009)




----------



## lend (10 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى جداً  ليكى يا مرمر  وياريت لو تعرفى ازاى ابعت صورى لحد تقوليلى بليييييييييييز 
ربنا يبارك حياتك  ويحميكى اذكرينى فى صلواتك


----------



## lend (10 فبراير 2009)

او لو مش تعرفى ازاى ابعت صورة قوليلى تظهر مع الرد زي ما انتى عاملة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2009)

بصى ياليند انا شرحتلك ازاى ترفعى صورة على المنتدى 

بس يارب تفهمى من شرحى أمشى انتى بس على الخطوات ولو مش عرفتى حاجة 

أبقى اعيدلك تانى











2 يعنى تكتبى الرقم فى المربع 









​


----------



## lend (11 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى جدا انا فهمت منك
ربنا معاكى ويحميكى


----------

